# tijuana sunday walk



## venom81 (May 30, 2011)

went to my favorite spot rivera del bosque near the border, this sunday.here is what i found,sorry about the pictures i know there are not great.


----------



## CFleming (May 30, 2011)

That is so cool. I love the pede! What are the second and third pics of? I have seen some thing similar to the second one where I live, but the third is just alien looking.


----------



## venom81 (May 30, 2011)

idk. second is maybe some kind of assasin bug(Apiomerus sp) and the 3rd  Jerusalem crickets(Stenopelmatus fuscus).


----------

